# "where" do you change your UK driving licence



## monkeyandsofia (Mar 17, 2009)

for a spanish one? What office deals with it, and is this a local of city thing? I live between Huelva & Sevilla in Andalucia.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

The answer is any Trafico, you will need both parts of your UK licence, plus photocopies back & front, and either your resident card (or equivalent) and your passport, or your NIE certificate and a volante de empadronamiento with photocopies of them. From memory the cost has risen to 20 euros now

Dave


----------



## monkeyandsofia (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks Dave, much appreciated.
Phil


----------

